# Thunder storms!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The hot weather has finally broken with thunder and hail - and Sophy is not happy. She has decided the bottom of the stairs is the safest place, well away from windows and in the middle of the house so less noise. I have made her a safe and comfy bed there, but it seems it can't compete with the bottom step. Poppy has not picked up on it for once - I made sure she was tucked in close beside me through the worst (Sophy sat that out on my lap in the bathroom - just as well there is a comfy sofa in there!), but while she hates the sharp crack of a burning twig thunder doesn't seem to worry her unless it is right overhead. Sophy takes cover at the first hint of a distant rumble...

Ah well - it is due to clear by tomorrow evening, and we certainly need the rain!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m glad you got the rain. Sorry, Sophy and Poppy! Your unusually warm and dry summer, made the NYT’s. Sad to see your lush green parks in London a crunchy brown. It was mentioned that English houses are built to keep the heat in, few have AC and consequently there is a fan shortage. Stay hydrated!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am lucky - a Victorian stone house that stays warm in winter and cool in summer. We haven't had the very high temperatures they have experienced further South but even so it is pretty crispy round here in the North West, which is extremely unusual - we are more used to dealing with floods than drought!

Sophy moved further and further away from windows and ended up in the cloakroom/utility room, a very small windowless space. I put a comfy bed in there for her and she stayed till the storm passed - worth remembering for next time. Th forecast is for more rain tomorrow, then getting back to drier weather but more pleasant temperatures - low 20s C/70-75F.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I know how concerning it is to have a thunder anxious/phobic dog. Peeves has had a long history of being unhappy in those noise situations. We have tried many things over the years: thunder shirts, rescue remedy (more helpful than other things), acepromazine (would never give that to another dog), leaving TVs on and basement door open (where he ended up eating a wall stud once). I just started him with CBD oil a few days ago and last night we had a long rumbly set of storms that he slept through.


Something to consider perhaps. There is a FB group called CBD Oil for Pets you might be interested if you use FB. It is a closed group but I am sure the mods would accept your request to join.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Sage is terrified of thunder, it is really pitiful to watch her. I hold her on my lap, or if in bed real close


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy's fear is manageable at the moment - not bad enough to prevent her being interested in treats, which is always my test for fear levels. CBD oil is well worth bearing in mind if it gets worse though - thanks. 

Yesterday she settled herself in the cloakroom until it was all over, then she happily went out for pees and poos. Poppy, thank heavens, was unaffected - Pop tends to back chain scary events, finding superstitious cause and effect links that can be quite difficult to disentangle. Sophy is much more obvious, and easier to understand!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Awww poor Sophy. We have a thunderstorm at least one every afternoon or evening. It’s been like this as long as I can remember. Florida’s summer is essentially thunderstorm season. Our previous dog Sahara hated thunderstorms. She gets frightened and hid in the bathroom or the best insulated room in the house. We had a thundershirt but it helps with anxiety rather than eliminate it.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

We had a doozy of a thunderstorm night before last. It took out the power for miles around. No electricity from about 9 pm until after 7 the next morning. The only dog that reacts to thunder is the border/whippet, and he is not all that perturbed. The worst thing about the July/August storms is that they are often brief but torrential downpours. Our driveway and road have already had to be re-graded and we are not nearly done with monsoon!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm said:


> Sophy's fear is manageable at the moment - not bad enough to prevent her being interested in treats, which is always my test for fear levels. CBD oil is well worth bearing in mind if it gets worse though - thanks.
> 
> Yesterday she settled herself in the cloakroom until it was all over, then she happily went out for pees and poos. Poppy, thank heavens, was unaffected - Pop tends to back chain scary events, finding superstitious cause and effect links that can be quite difficult to disentangle. Sophy is much more obvious, and easier to understand!





I agree it is better to manage without any chemical interventions, but as a just in case it is good to have a well loaded tool box.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I found 2 nights ago with the thunder storm that putting Sage in the crate with a blanket really help. I would not have gotten any sleep, she walks, shakes, pants and looks at the ceiling. She did not cry in the crate


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is a thought, Glory - perhaps I should put the small crate in the cloakroom for Sophy when it is thundery. Back to blue skies and sunshine today, but we had a good 2 inches of steady soaking rain and I swear the weeds are already 6 inches tall! It has been an interesting year for gardening - I am realising how much easier it is to grow things when they get warmth and light and are not eaten by slugs and snails the moment they pop out a green leaf. The downside, of course, is the need to water, which I am not really set up for - not much point installing an irrigation system when it usually rains every other day!

The dry weather and sudden rain has also finally provided evidence to at least partly settle a long running neighbourhood dispute as to what causes flooding of the cellars in the two houses that have them, and whether there is anything that we can do about it. It was a constant bone of contention through my last years as Secretary of the Residents' Association, and it is pleasing to find my contention that it was most probably down to rapid changes in the water table and not something we could change is vindicated by recent observations of the drains!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The pheromone collars etc have never had much effect on Sophy - I did try them for car anxiety when she was younger but could not see any difference in her behaviour. Having an enclosed safe place and my company seems to be the best solution so far.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I know this all too well.G2 is horrible for thunderstorms lately. she gets clingy and shakes. we've tried everything and haven't found something that works. she'll find me, my hubs or our son and snuggle between us or pillows. we just pet and pet. she wouldn't touch the cbd oil but We have hemp gummies (cbd oil), I actually broke down and cut a tiny piece off one and hid it in a hot dog. lol she ate it and it helped a lot with the shaking. (i asked a vet prior to doing it, he said it'd be ok in small doses and just on occasion) if she won't touch oil, that may help. *ask your vet first and he could probably help with dose size. we did find dog treats with them in it as well, but she wouldn't touch it either.


----------

